# IOS4 pour iPad, pour quand?



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjours à tous j'aimerais savoir d' y aura-t-il une version IOS4 pour iPad et si ily en a une?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ET80 (8 Juillet 2010)

Oui, en automne (sûrement novembre)


----------



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

Ok merci mais est-ce qu'il y aura le multi-taches...


----------



## mashgau (8 Juillet 2010)

iOS4 inclut normalement le multitâche.


----------



## TwistX (8 Juillet 2010)

merci


----------



## Kardinal (8 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai que le multi-taches va vraiment apporter un plus à l'iPad... 
C'est dommage qu'iOS4 n'est pas été disponible au même moment que pour l'iPhone.


----------



## TwistX (9 Juillet 2010)

Bien dit


----------



## ikeke (9 Juillet 2010)

Les possesseurs d'iphone sous iOS 4 pourraient ils me dire s'il y a une option permettant la désactivation du multitâche ? Perso, le système de notification me suffit largement.


----------



## Dramis (9 Juillet 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> L une option permettant la désactivation du multitâche



Il suffit de ne pas lancer 2 applications en même temps.


----------



## ikeke (9 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Il suffit de ne pas lancer 2 applications en même temps.



Je pensais que des que l'on quittait une appli pour revenir sur le springboard, celle ci était prise en compte automatiquement par le système multitâche qui la laissait alors active. Merci pour la précision.


----------



## Dramis (9 Juillet 2010)

Ios 4 est supposé s'occupé tout seul de les fermer, mais il y a un mode manuel:

Double-tapez sur le bouton Home pour faire apparaître la barre dapplis
Pressez et maintenez une icône dappli. Le pop up moins apparaitra en haut à gauche et les icônes se mettront à gigoter
Cliquez sur le moins pour arrêter les applis que vous voulez fermer
Pour sortir de ce mode, appuyez sur le bouton Home

J'ai pas testém je n'ai pas de iphone4, sur le ipad ca devrait etre pareil.


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme  ce que vient d'écrire Dramis.
On peut complètement arrêter une application en double-cliquant sur le bouton de l'iPhone.
En revanche, je n'ai pas trouver la moindre option pour désactiver totalement le multitache. Ce qui me parait logique, puisque c'est une partie inhérente d'iOS4.


----------

